# The Owners Club



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*The GTR Owners Club*
Is a car club for all Skylines, owners and enthusiasts alike. To date we have members whose cars are as diverse as KPGC-10 to R32/33/34 and 350GTs, as broad as GTS. GTSt, GTV, GTR, GTT and GT. We do not differentiate between one car marque or model and another.

*The GTROC* is backed by the *GTR Register* which has the largest number of regular and irregular contributors of any Skyline forum in the Northern Hemisphere. In addition it boasts a very high standard of knowledgeable users and is regarded as a source of information on all matters car-related by people outside the Skyline community. The Register is completely free to join and supports the *GTROC* in many ways.

The *GTROC* is the only officially recognised owners club for the Nissan Skyline anywhere in the world. In Japan official recognition is something not yet achieved. Not only does this give us an insight into the future of the Skyline, the GTR and where Nissan is going but it also allows us unprecedented access to a whole part of the Skyline community not normally open to the general public.

Mr Hiroshi Tamura (“_Mr. GTR_”) is the *GTROC*s Honorary President - the only club to which he has agreed to take on this prestigious role. In addition we also boast membership from the chairman of Do-Luck and “Smokey” of Top Secret but most importantly to anyone who wants to join – whether they own a Skyline or not – whether it’s a GTR or not.

If you're into track action then remember we are three times Team and Individual Champions of *Ten of The Best*, and the top cars to date in the *Time Attack Club Challenge*. Track days are a regular thing, right across the UK and overseas to places like *Spa Francorchamps* and the *Nurburgring*, all at discounted rates. But if track days aren’t your thing then remember the *Duke* drag car, the *Nur spec R34* and a whole host of other famous drag cars – all from the *GTROC* stable. 

If you want a social side rather than track action then the *GTROC* offers everything from pub and social meets, barbecues, driving days, shoot-outs and events such as Japfest, JAE and many more, or the End of year dinner and awards. Not only do we organise or attend these events but we also manage to get discounts to many of them, specially for our members. In addition you can get shirts, baseball caps, coats, umbrellas, race suits, stickers and a whole host of other *GTROC* goodies besides.

*The Official Owners Club* also has an unrivalled database of useful information, performance statistics and a huge data vault of all the information you could need – whether an enthusiast, potential owner, new owner or a long time Skyline owner. On top of that we have our very own Library which is packed full of magazines and books on every subject you can think of. Just send an email and the information you want will be posted to you the next day.

Over the years we have built up considerable support from tuning companies and suppliers. So if you want discounted insurance, parts and other services (including air fares to Japan!) and even reduced prices on track days and entrance to shows! Or access to group buys and discounts then the club has all this to offer.

On top of all this our quarterly magazine *Sky Lines* which is posted out to you free of charge. It boasts 56 pages packed full of information and write ups. Whether you want to know about regulations and changes to the law, tuning and modifying guides, technical information, event write ups, featured cars or what is going on generally. Our magazine *Sky Lines* tells you everything you need to know, and is free every quarter.

The *GTROC* costs £45 to join if you’re an owner living in the UK. If you are not in the UK and are an enthusiast then it is less than that – for all the same benefits.

*Officially worth it.*

For more information as to what is in the 2007 members pack, see this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/71077-gtr-owners-club-membership-pack.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*The Benefits*

*The GTROC* is fortunate enough to have established some great relationships with suppliers across the UK and beyond. As well as having the support of sponsors.

Today the list of benefits represent great value for the members and we hope you will take advantage of them. Some of these benefits include:
Steel annual etched membership card
Quarterly 56 page colour magazine
Mousemats
Tax disk holders
Car stickers
Track stickers (but you have to earn them first)
Discounted track days
Discounts on all CHP magazines (e.g Japanese Performance) and with Dennis Publishing magazines (e.g. Evo)
Discounts at Demon Tweeks, Sunwin Motors, spark plugs .co .uk, Insurance, Serious Performance, BIMTA + others.
Discounts on wheels and tyres - delivered to your door.
Club members only merchandise including:
Shirts
T-shirts
Polo shirts
Race suits
Umbrellas
Fleeces
Summer jackets
Winter coats
Baseball caps

.... and a lot more besides
*Officially worth it.*


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Can you please provide an address to send cheque to.
Also, when will the rolling 12 month membership come into force ?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Look at the very top of the forum page, were it says "buy 1 year GTR Owners Club Membership"


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the pointer to the address. Doh !!
Anyone help with my other question ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Q2: ?
A2: soon


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

im planning to join myself and was wondering how long from u's recieving payment for membership to being confirmed as an actual member....(just trying to take benefit from some insurance discount along with the other great benefits 
many thanx and top site!! 
Ciaran.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We will have a new payment method up and running very soon. As soon as you join you will have access to the members area. A few days later and we will send you your membership pack and the most recent edition of the Club's magazine. _That is assuming one of the Board Members doing the work isn't away or on holiday etc_.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

nice one me boyo...doubt the check will be in the post on monday!!


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

p.s who is the cheque/bankers draft made payable too? 
thanx.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*GTR Owners Club*


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> We will have a new payment method up and running very soon.


Any rough ideas when it'll be possible to make an electronic payment John?

Also, as a previous member, will the same membership number be issued or will a new number be generated? - just thinking of the insurance thing.

Thanks.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

next week


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

electronic payment, now we're talking, as soon as its up i'm in


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> next week


Any update yet John?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> ........_That is assuming one of the Board Members doing the work isn't away or on holiday etc_.


I'm back now!!! 





matt j said:


> Also, as a previous member, will the same membership number be issued or will a new number be generated?



Your membership number is for life. :smokin:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Any update on the electronic payment option Scott?

Not being pushy, just enquiring mate


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Matt,

It is on its way, as is Xmas , but for now its just cheques sent to:

GTR Owners Club
P.O.Box 43519
Putney
London
SW15 3WB

Well worth a trip to the post box though!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Scott said:


> Your membership number is for life. :smokin:


So not just Christmas then :chuckle:


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

My cheques in the post tonight.
It says that membership runs from January to December. Will my membership start straight away or in January. (im paying for 2007)
Cheers


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

DUNCAN GT-R said:


> My cheques in the post tonight.
> It says that membership runs from January to December. Will my membership start straight away or in January. (im paying for 2007)
> Cheers


12 months from the date of application.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Scott said:


> 12 months from the date of application.


Thanks Scott.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Starting 2007 the GTROC will be organising it's own track days in association with the MLR and the SIDC. These will be for members only and willonly be open to these clubs so we can control the number and type of cars attending. The first of these is posted in the GTROC Members Forum area


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

My membership application is in the post tonight. Time to support this forum I think.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

And mine

btw, what free goodies do we get?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Totalburnout said:


> btw, what free goodies do we get?



Telling will spoil the surprise now won't it????

All I will say is it another *very high quality *freebie. :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 
After all, we don't do and won't do tat!!!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Electronic payment?*

Anything on the "electronic" horizon yet with regards to applying and paying online for membership.

Regards..................Jeff


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Scott said:


> All I will say is it another *very high quality *freebie. :smokin: :smokin:



Is this what i got told off for calling "bling"


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Ludders said:


> Anything on the "electronic" horizon yet with regards to applying and paying online for membership


The touble with horizons is, now matter how hard you try, you can never get there


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

That will be a 'NO' then.

I had better post my application and cheque I think. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

My cheque's in the post!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ninja skyline (Oct 4, 2004)

About time i joined, but would like to know what the differences are between Full Membership, and Enthusiast Membership. Are there any extra benefits to be had..?

Mark


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

*Full membership* is for people who own a Skyline and so will be using the many discounts we offer.

*Enthusiasts* are non owners who just like socialising with us and coming along to events.



As a GTS-25T owner you'd come under Full Membership.


----------



## Ninja skyline (Oct 4, 2004)

Many thanks on quick reply. Just need to sort out my membership.


Mark


----------



## Ninja skyline (Oct 4, 2004)

Cheque and application is now in the post.  

Mark


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Scott,

Have the memberships been send out yet? I sent my cheque in a while ago and haven't herd anything.

Andy.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy, 

I have made a few posts explaining the delays.

But I am expecting the last of the bits next week, so reallllll soon Andy.


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

I have just mailed John but can you answer Scott as not to sure if the e-mail was working!?! 

I posted my cheque/application form at the start of last week and was wondering if you guys have got it yet and how long it takes to process the application.

Just wondering!

Thanks, Scott.:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

ScottG said:


> I have just mailed John but can you answer Scott as not to sure if the e-mail was working!?!
> 
> I posted my cheque/application form at the start of last week and was wondering if you guys have got it yet and how long it takes to process the application.
> 
> ...


Scott, Check you door mat tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Ninja skyline (Oct 4, 2004)

Received my membership pack this morning. :clap: 
Congrats on the free gift. :thumbsup: Mine always seem to disappear just when i need them. This one will be tied down so that no-one else can get their hands on it.

Just out of interest, have you got any previous items and merchandise available..?


----------



## Ninja skyline (Oct 4, 2004)

Sorry, forgot to ask.
Will i automatically be upgraded to a full member..?


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Okay, I can't wait any longer .... I know what's on it  .... but I want to see this years membership card .... please :squintdan


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Ninja skyline said:


> Received my membership pack this morning. :clap:
> Congrats on the free gift. :thumbsup: Mine always seem to disappear just when i need them. This one will be tied down so that no-one else can get their hands on it.
> 
> Just out of interest, have you got any previous items and merchandise available..?


When the NEW GTROC website is launched, there are lots of goodies to buy there, 




Ninja skyline said:


> Sorry, forgot to ask.
> Will i automatically be upgraded to a full member..?


You are a full member. If you are referring to the Registered user under you user name, you can, and always have, been able to change it to what you want user the options on the User CP page.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

ITSt said:


> Okay, I can't wait any longer .... I know what's on it  .... but I want to see this years membership card .... please :squintdan


Hopefully tomorrow will be your day Ian.


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> Scott, Check you door mat tomorrow morning!!!


:thumbsup: Got it! very impressive! Thanks! :smokin:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

If I join and I live in Canada, will I still receive these little gifts and perks in the mail? Or do I actually have to find a way to get to the UK?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

You will recieve the same as any other member where ever you live. 

This year there is a carbon fibre GTROC pen in the members packs!


----------



## dwr (Feb 24, 2007)

Cheque and app in the post today


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

dwr said:


> Cheque and app in the post today


Fantastic.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

2007 Membership packs as follows:



Scott said:


> I have been asked many times in the past few weeks, _"what do we get when we join the *GTROC*?"_
> 
> Well, along with all the benefits listed in this thread you'll be sent a membership pack welcoming you to the only official recognised members club in the world.
> 
> ...


----------

